# End of Vacation Cook



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2007)

My vacation is almost at an end…and after cooking a couple of case of ribs for other people tomorrow I’m doing a cook just for my self…Ribs, PP and for the sides…Greens and Cornbread…Picked up the greens at the farmers market….got them cooking down right now…little bit of bacon…..some hamhocks and some neck bones…along with a few other things…



I'll updates the pics tomarrow


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2007)

Dagon Dave, is that a pot or an endless pit?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2007)

Dat der is MY POT...you know me go big or go home.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like Timmy fell in a well Lassie!

That's one deep pot and some good looking vittles


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

Witt,

that looks mighty fine.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll bet you get an echo out of that bad boy!  
Looks good dude!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 14, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmm Baconnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!
:Þ
Sorry to hear the vacation is over. 
Get back to work!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 15, 2007)

What's a guy from NY doing cookin greens ????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> What's a guy from NY doing cookin greens ????



He is a southerner want to be.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man whats a guy from MI coming down to VA winning with a store bought Stuffed Pork Loin :P


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

4 Butts on the WSMâ€¦3 Rubbed down with the Swine Syndicate â€œRub Outâ€


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Ribs are on…along with a rope of the homemade Polish Sausage…..






Craft show down the street and a car wash at McDonalds…wonder if they like what they are smelling


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Sausage snack is done ribs are coming along…the butts didn’t stall at 165* I expect that they will stall a little later….


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 15, 2007)

*MMMMMMMMMMM....them greens sho look good!*

*A few chunks of that thar sausage on top of a big ole mess of dem greens.......MMMMMMMM.... heaven! *


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Now that is a smoke ring!
Looks great Dave 8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Barely see the sausage through the ring   Very cool.


----------



## john a (Jul 15, 2007)

Now you done it, you got everybody drooling; nice job


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 15, 2007)

fine job witt


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Ribs are done…did 5 racks with my rub and one with my coffee based rub my wife likes….Greens were very good I haven‘t made any in a while and I need to remedy that…I sauced to of the racks with the Blues Hog KC style cut with the Vinegar style…Good stuff. Butts are still going….stalled at 175*. No pics of the Butts they are on the WSM….if your looking you ain’t cooking…..The Pens stopped by on there way home from the cabin…quick beer and a little snack and they were on their way…
















Making a little Smokey bacon horsey dip for tomorrow and a fatty for breakfast.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Lookin' good Dog!
Coffee based huh? I've experimenting wit dat. We should talk  
Penn?? Didn't he used to post here?? :?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Dog!
> Coffee based huh? I've experimenting wit dat. We should talk
> Penn?? Didn't he used to post here?? :?


JP has had some issues..he'll be back posting...he's been real busy...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell him we miss him  
The weather's gonna' turn cold soon.........I look forward to his rants


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave, don't get cooked out! I'm coming up that way Aug. 26!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 15, 2007)

To bad vacation is over.   

Now you can go back to work and make money to buy more butts and ribs. :roll:


----------



## cleglue (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice job Wittdog.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice Job witt!

Well done.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Butts are done..they just need to rest and I’ll post some of the pulled pics.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2007)

PP is done…tastes pretty good..can’t wait to have my cubano Sammie…PP the perfect after midnight snack….


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks awesome Dave!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 16, 2007)

Super cook Dave...MMMMMMMM cubano samies too :P 
Post pics of em


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 16, 2007)

looks great Dave.....sounds like you spent your time off well


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great dood 8)


----------

